# de buyer mineral b w/ 22K burner



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)

I figured this would be the place to ask, I own a bluestar range that has 2 22K burners (garland burners, same as on many commercial stoves). I have had a hard time finding out if the de buyer mineral b can handle those types of temperatures. Really looking to get into carbon steel pans as there sounds like there are a lot of benefits to them. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 15, 2015)

No problem w/ deBuyer on my Bluestar


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)

cool man, what stove do you have? always love a chance to post mine


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn that's a nice oven, how much was it if I don't mind me asking?


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)

Since I got my answer how about some befores and afters?

I am pretty sure if was under 10K, I got the hood at the same time from the same vendor so I would have to look back to see exactly, the stainless griddle is awesome. We have an older house in jackson dating back to 1949 and the kitchen was pretty close to original. We ended up tearing out a wall and matching the oak floors up pretty well. We were able to keep the entire kitchen under 15K since I did all the work with my dad besides the wall removal. Also made the counters out of ikea butcher block stained and waterloxed. Made the kitchen table also the pendant lights are reused electrical insulator glass.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 15, 2015)

dimag333 said:


> cool man, what stove do you have? always love a chance to post mine



damn dude!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2015)

I spy a Yankees floor mat, now I hate u :justkidding:


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)

yeah I really like cooking on stainless griddles when I worked in kitchens, when it came time to buy a stove I really wanted one. you can drop an egg right on it and it just dances across the top with very little oil. Very easy to clean to, that metal portion under the knobs is a big grease pan. We saved on me doing the work and not going with custom cabinets ect. 

Also sacrifice other things like not having tv ect to afford things like this, but it makes me and the family happy.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)

haha that is now by the back door! my sister got it for me so I took a couple pics last christmas with it


----------



## ecchef (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice.....but needs more knives. :wink:


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 16, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Very nice.....but needs more knives. :wink:



they are on the way! All these pics are actually a year old, when my 2 other knives get here today I will post an update. Also retro fitting some wood over current stainless magnet bar


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine is 6-burner as well, but went with all burners (no frill or griddle). It's powdercoated a dark blue. I'll need to dig through pics of our renovation/ addition.

I bought the Bluestar ~8-9 years ago. So regular single oven door. I like the French door option they have now, as it's blocks a little less aisle space when open. Does it seal well at the meeting stile?


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 16, 2015)

it does seal well, the range is the precious metals though not a standard rnb so there are some other difference, mostly cosmetic. I was torn between the 2 as the PM doesnt have add on back splash and what not.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 16, 2015)

heres a little knife action, the 3 on the right are from JKI, I wrapped the magnet in felt as to not scratch them


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 16, 2015)

:detectiveooh, you definitely do need more knives!


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 16, 2015)

I only started a week ago with the nice stuff, the others are wustof and henckles


----------

